# Apache: Directory index forbidden by rule [solved]

## gentop

Hi,

hab folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir ne .htaccess Datei und eine .htusers Datei in ein Verzeichnis kopiert, welches geschützt werden soll. Diese Dateien sehen wie folgt aus:

Hier die .htaccess

```

AuthType Basic

AuthName "Authentication Required"

AuthUserFile /var/www/htdocs/files/.htusers

AuthGroupFile /dev/null

require valid-user

```

Hier die .htusers

```

username:verschluesseltes_passwort

```

In der /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf habe ich "AllowOverride None" gesetzt. Trotzdem kommt folgender Fehler im errorlog von apache:

```

Directory index forbidden by rule :/var/www/htdocs/files, referer: http://mein.host/menu.html

```

Hat jemand nen Tip?

Gruß gentopLast edited by gentop on Tue Dec 14, 2004 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentop

Hat keiner ne Idee?

----------

## borlander

"AllowOverride" sollte doch gerade auf z.B. All gesetzt sein, sonst kann doch die .htaccess die Rechte nicht überschreiben.

----------

## gentop

Hab ich - funzt trotzdem nicht. Der gleiche Effekt tritt auf.

----------

## Anarcho

Kann es sein das in dem Verzeichnis keine index.* datei gibt? Standardmässig erlaubt der Apache keine Anzeige eines Ordnerinhalts. Dieser würde aber angezeigt werden, wenn keine index.{html|php|...} vorhanden ist. 

Leider weiss ich jetzt nicht genau die Einstellung. Da musst du mal suchen.

Und AllowOverride muss auf All bzw. Auth stehen.

----------

## gentop

Dass soll ja grade nicht der Fall sein. Ich möchte ja dort ein Verzeichnislisting sehen können.

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Daher musst du die Einstellung finden, die dieses Verhalten aufhebt. Leider weiss ich die jetzt nicht auswendig und bin nicht zuhause. 

Default ist eben: dir-inhalt nicht anzeigen.

Du musst also in deine htaccess eintragen das es angezeigt werden soll.

----------

## gentop

Du meinst wahrscheinlich

```

Options +Indexes

```

Das funzt dann auch - aber dann wird überhaupt nicht mehr eine Benutzerauthentifizierung gefordert...

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Du meinst wahrscheinlich
> 
> ```
> 
> Options +Indexes
> ...

 

Sicher dass du nicht einfach schon eingeloggt bist und deshalb keine Abfrage mehr kommt?

----------

## gentop

Argh - es funktioniert jetzt doch mit der Indexoption - habe einfach mal apache neu gestartet ... (peinlich)  :Wink: 

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe

Gruß gentop

----------

## amne

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Hat keiner ne Idee?

 

Bitte mindestens 24h mit dem Bumpen warten.

----------

